# Outside the Box > Philosophy and Debate >  >  We?re Doomed (Gen Z)

## CloudMaker

Im terrified of the future when the Gen Z people come of age OMG
Theyve gone through school with stunted social development due to masks and social distancing 
half of their parenting comes from TikTok which is a Chinese site to influence the west 
The other half of their parenting comes from nutty teachers who push blatant liberal propaganda 
Kids are being told they can change their gender at age 6
White kids are being told theyre privileged and evil
I work in a school district and these poor kids never had a CHANCE!
Theyve been brainwashed with globalism, LBGTQX++ propaganda, and liberalism since day 1
Over half of them are diagnosed with depression, anxiety, or other personality disorders. OVER HALF!!
Why do we need drag queen story hour ???

695F6AA5-FE2F-48DB-91CD-8ED15A15EAE8.jpeg
2C72F87A-C7D8-43B1-A26F-F82CE711ADDA.jpeg
C1B475EC-E7EC-43CC-B677-14669C0A3388.jpeg

May god help us all

----------


## Ironman

That kindergartener also scribbled out the eyes.  That is telling you something right there.

Kids need to see mouths to see emotion and phonic movements!

----------

